# What style/type of cut is this?



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

It just a standard poodle cut I'm sure theres a name for it. 
It's just a longer length tell the groomer you want face/feet shaved and the body taken down in a comb. 
You could also take a picture. 
If they dont do it right make them do it again until they do since it's hard to mess up such a easy clip.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Oct 4, 2010)

I guess I could just take the picture in and show them lol I didnt think of that :doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No, that's not a puppy cut, this is a puppy cut, its the show cut. This is the ONLY cut called the puppy cut.










The clip you linked is just an all over clip at about 1-2 inches with shaped topknot and tail without tail base shaved, with ears left long. It looks like the legs are left longer than the body by a half inch.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I would just take the picture to the groomer, no need to worry about the name of the cut this way.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Its the same as mine except I put a fur collar on her.....her body is clipped with a #5, legs slightly longer....I used a yellow shap on comb (those Wahl stainless clip on combs), and I didn't make a poodle tail where its shaved at the base.....just a little snip around the rectum....Its more of a plume tail.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh dear i LOVE the collar. you need to die her read now and call her Mrs Clause


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Most pet groomers wouold lknow this trim as either a lamb,kennel or sporting. Looking at the pic I woulod say either a 5f or 4f has been used for the body with a blend off the hip but higher in the shoulder region more of a blend mid shoulder. The legs look like a 1 inch snap on comb and the tail would described as either a brush or pinecone, F&T shaved with 10,15,or 30(bu t most pet groomers don't use this ), In pet grooming terms a " puppy cut" is defined as usually a trim using snap on combs, quite often the same one for both body and legs. However I have seen the term used by groomers to describe a shave down or "strip" so you need to really converse with the groomer to see what their definitions are. Also you need to consider whether you want the chest clipped to body length or blended then a snapon used to trim (usually the same one as the legs) Usually the sporting clip has the chest blended and trimmed and the lamb clip the chest is done with the body blade length.

There is a great divide between pet and show grooming and each has their own language. Sometimes between groomers it varies quite a bit depending on their training. A "Summer Clip" can mean a total shave down to one groomer while another will leave 4 poms on the legs and shave the rest of the body &legs with a blade leaving a poodle tail & topknot. The T&C has different looks to different groomers as well. So you need to talk it out with any groomer and show the picture and see how they interpret it and redefine what you want if neccesary


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

This is what I would like to do with Zulee. Was it hard to get the collar trimmed even? It looks really nice.




partial2poodles said:


> Its the same as mine except I put a fur collar on her.....her body is clipped with a #5, legs slightly longer....I used a yellow shap on comb (those Wahl stainless clip on combs), and I didn't make a poodle tail where its shaved at the base.....just a little snip around the rectum....Its more of a plume tail.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the fur collar! Even A does (surprisingly!)

If I ever had a girl poodle, I would want to copy this!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

buttercup123 said:


> If they dont do it right make them do it again until they do *since it's hard to mess up such a easy clip*.


REALLY??? :doh: really?
Maybe I'm just having a bad day, but some times it's really demeaning the way some (no one in general) talk about groomers. We are NOT all dumb, unskilled, idiots that can't get a trim right. Come on now! If it was "such an easy clip" there would be no need for groomers 

To the OP, what HOTW said!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Even the seeming EASY trims are difficult because dogs wiggle. The fluffy collar on Madison looks like its easy but I did it 2 times, a week apart to get it right. It has to hang in the right spot and it has to be crisply defined from the regular body fur. It did it freehand without string or colored spray. It makes me want to attempt this on other poodles.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a pic of Joker with rings on him in the pride colours. I will find it and post it when I do! It was pretty cool!


----------

